# The Not Snowboarding Podcast



## Shredder13 (May 11, 2010)

My name is Nate Musson, I’m the host, creator, producer and of the Not Snowboarding Podcast.

I’m a lifetime snowboarder - I've been snowboarding for over 25 years. I’m a displaced Montana native - I moved to the east coast from Montana in 1996. I’m an industry veteran - I’ve worked in the snowboard industry in various capacities for over 17 years. I’m also the founder of Shred Soles performance snowboard boot insoles. 

Besides snowboarding, I'm a skateboarder, rock climber, road biker, amateur yogi, meditator, book reader, podcast consumer, motorcycle rider and most recently a poor excuse for a surfer. 

My goal is to bring you long form conversations with interesting people in all aspects of the snowboarding industry about topics other than snowboarding. Sure, snowboarding will come up from time to time (naturally) -but I’m looking to focus on the business ventures, health and wellness aspects, diet and exercise regimens, altruistic initiatives of snowboarders looking to make the world better place while bringing to light the crazy stories that are exchanged late nights at the bar after several beers.

If you like to listen to audio podcasts I invite you to check out The Not Snowboarding Podcast: 

The Not Snowboarding Podcast â€“ The other side of snowboarding


----------



## Shredder13 (May 11, 2010)

*Episode #4 with Mike Basich is up!*








Click here to listen via the web: Mike Basich: The Golden Ratio – “Leave a third of life open…”

Click here to listen via Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/mike-basich-golden-ratio-leave/id933530213?i=325571392&mt=2

Mike lives life by discovery, curiosity, faith and hard work. Aj and I were lucky enough to talk with Mike for an hour an hour or so. He’s such an inspiring dude that both of us left the conversation feeling empowered and motivated to do more in life.Here’s some of my favorite quotes from the conversation:

“The more you know the more walls and ideas get structured”

“If you can look it up don’t remember it. …there’s a greatness to not knowing something. – Einstein/Basich”

“Snowboarding photography is a battle of imaginations.”

“I take on a dream and see if I can make it happen.”

“There’s value in simplicity”

Here’s a quick bulleted summary of the topics that we touch on:


Quality over quantity 
Off the grid connectivity challenges
Living life by the The Golden Ratio – or the Fibonacci numbers
PC vs Mac
Not knowing and letting go
241 background and history 
Spirituality and the growth of thinking
The fear of failure 
Kickstarter – Self Portrait Book
Tiny Homes
Pioneering the Selfie 
Dealing with negativity 
Shooting with drones
The stories behind infamous Helicopter Photo
Getting in the zone
The worlds first direct drive water powered chairlift


----------



## Shredder13 (May 11, 2010)

*Episode #5 with Silvia Mittermüller*









In this episode we cover: 

Listen here: Silvia Mittermüller | Skateboarding | River Surfing | GMO’s | Oktoberfest

Or on Itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/silvia-mittermuller-skateboarding/id933530213?i=325954581&mt=2

Silvia and I chat about: 



Slalom snowboarding 
River surfing vs. surfing in the ocean
Getting a skateboard as a teenage girl
The first day at a resort and the resulting first broken wrist
Kickflips and swimming for miles in the pool
How Nate stole pizza from Pizza Hut as a kid
Silvia swims in her dreams
Mediation vs. the zone
Hidden messages in water: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAvzsjcBtx8
Eating plant based thanks to Monsanto
The World According to Monsanto Full Length Movie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87qrTXZaXkk
Ending world hunger and reducing drought
The effects of eating plant based diet as an athlete 
Other plant based super athletes: Mac Danzig (MMA), Rich Roll (triathlete)
How to make swimming laps awesome
Winter snowboarding plans 
Octoberfest in Münich
Instagram vs. Facebook
We end on Silvia’s tips for how to transport beer across international boarders


----------

